#  Alternativmedizin >   MS und Homöopathie >

## Elfe

Ich habe inzwischen erfahren, dass es in diesem Forum einige an MS erkrankte Menschen gibt. Es ist mir darum ein besonderes Anliegen, auf die Möglichkeit der homöop. Therapie aufmerksam zu machen! Vielleicht ist es ja auch bekannt.
Eines vorweg für alle Betroffenen, Ihr habt meine höchste Wertschätzung! Bewundernswert, wie Ihr mit Eurer Krankheit und den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen umgeht, den Mut nicht verliert. 
Etwa im Frühjahr 2004 veröffentlichte meine Ärztin (NRW, Detmold) in Homöopathie aktuell Folgendes:     
TEXT DES ARTIKELS: 
MS - und was dann? 
Was immer man von Krankheitsnamen hält oder erwartet: auf jeden Fall gibt's zur Diagnose den Schock gratis, eben den "Diagnose-Schock". Das gilt für die meisten Krankheitsnamen. Und leider setzen viele Betroffene diesen Schock mit ihren Aussichten gleich, anstatt zu erkennen, dass es die THERAPIE ist, die eine Krankheit häufig erst "schlimm" machen kann.... 
MS ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.  
W e n n  Betroffene aus dem Diagnose-Schock herausfinden, kommen sie z.B. auf die Idee, sich homöopathisch behandeln zu lassen. Und das ist wirklich eine schöne Sache - die Patienten müssen ab und zu regelrecht an den Krankheitsnamen erinnert werden, so gut kann gehen. 
Fall 1.Herr X, 43 Jahre, Erstdiagnose 1990, kommt 1999 zu mir, nachdem er schon vorher einen ruhigen Verlauf erlebte mit wenigen Schüben, die mit Imurek und Cortison behandelt wurden. Er ist vor allem deshalb verstimmt, weil er so gerne LÄUFT, und ausgerechnet da soll er sich schonen, wurde ihm gesagt. Er kommt jetzt, weil er nicht mehr so gut lange laufen kann, "schon nach 5 km wollen die 
Beine nicht, aber ich will einfach.." Als Homöopath ist man fein raus: wir nehmen die "Zeichen und Symptome", hier z.B. "laufen bessert" und "großes Verlangen, zu laufen", dazu einiges anderes natürlich...Das chronische Mittel in diesem Fall ist denn auch TUBERKULINUM, das der Patient seit 1999 in wechselnden Abständen von mir erhält, von gelegentlichen Zwischenmitteln ergänzt. Inzwischen höre ich in Abständen von etwa einem halben Jahr von ihm, z.B. "..ich kann kaum 
laufen, schon nach 20 km gings nicht mehr"- Wir haben dann zusammen sehr gelacht über diese seine Forumlierung. MS? "Das glaubt mir keiner". 
Fall 2. Herr Y., 51 Jahre. Als er 47 war, wurde anlässlich lang andauernder Kopfschmerzen MS festgestellt, zumal er im ganzen Körper "so ein elektrisches Gefühl" hatte, dazu Doppelbilder, Taubheiten und Kribbeln im Ellbogen und Unterarm, ferner Schwindel. Mit hören der Diagnose besinnt er sich sofort auf die Homöopathie, die ihm schon früher half. Aufgrund der Zeichen und Symptome erhält er Plumbum met. C.200 als Anfangsmittel. Seitdem taucht er in Abständen 
von etwa einem halben Jahr auf, versieht ansonsten begeistert schwere körperliche Arbeit, "am liebsten draußen". Ich muß manchmal regelrecht mit ihm schimpfen, weil er immer erst kommt, wenn's ihm wirklich schlecht geht, anstatt etwas achtsamer mit sich zu sein - schließlich besteht das Krankheitsgeschehen weiter, wenn auch etxtrem schwächer und äußerst verlangsamt, nur dass es ihm so 
gut geht, dass er's immerzu vergisst...das ist übrigens ein durchgehende Erscheinung bei all meinen Patienten. 
Fall 3. Frau Z., 45 Jahre, seit 1999 meine Patientin, aber schon seit 1993 homöopathisch behandelt, durchaus unterschiedlich, wie aus den Unterlagen zu ersehen. Sie hat mannigfache Sensibilitätsstörungen, die z.T. auch sehr therapie-resistent sind. Heute ist ihr Zustand jedoch so stabil, dass sie mit einigen "Kribbeleien" gut lebt, so gut, dass sie auch sich erst meldet, wenn's ihr auffällig schlecht geht, eine Grippe oder ähnliches. Da muß ich dann auch schon mal ein klein wenig "meckern"... 
Diese - ausgewählten - Fälle zeigen das gleiche Phänomen , das ich bei meinen MS-Patienten immer wieder sehe: die Krankheitsdiagnose wird durchweg einfach vergessen, oder verdrängt, was dann gar nicht so gut ist, weil mit der nächsten Mittelgabe schon mal länger gewartet wir. Die Rollstuhl-Patientin kam schon im Rollstuhl, leider - denn was zerstört ist, kann auch die Homöopathie nicht mehr zaubern. 
Jedenfalls lässt sich feststellen, dass die homöopathische Behandlung Verläufe ermöglicht  o h n e  Immunsuppressiva (Imurek) und Cortison, bei allgmein hervorragendem Wohlbefinden und köperlich erstaunlicher Leistungsfähigkeit. 
Und es wird deutlich, dass auch eine MS-Erkrankung "Privatsache" ist: jeder braucht sein eigenes Mittel, häufig auch mehrere, wie das bei chronischem Kranksein (homöopathisch definiert) üblich ist. (z.B. Causticum, Plumbum, Nat.mur., Nat.sulf., Sulfur, Lycopodium, Tuberkulinumusw.) 
Am Beispiel der Krankheit MS lässt sich deutlich zeigen, was eine Therapie wie die Homöopathie zu leisten vermag: sie "erinnert" den Organismus immer wieder daran, "wach" zu bleiben, sich selbst zu heilen. 
Der schönste Satz, den ich je von Patienten gehört hab: "Ich hab MS - das glaubt mir keiner!" 
---------------------------------------- 
Alle guten Wünsche für Euch, 
Elfe

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Elfe! 
Schön wäre es, könnte man die Diagnose MS einfach vergessen nach Einnahme von ein paar Globuli! Meine Schwiegermutter hat seit über 25 Jahren MS, die adynamische Form, d. h. eine stetige Verschlechterung. Schübe hat sie heute kaum noch, das war wohl nur im Anfangsstadium richtig heftig, wenn sie heute mal einen Schub hat, kommt nur Cortison höchstdosiert in Frage mit den bekannten heftigen Nebenwirkungen. Aber wie gesagt, eher die stetige Verschlechterung als Schübe sind ihr Problem.  
Ich werde bzw. will Dich hier nicht angreifen, manchen MS'lern mögen die Globulis helfen bzw. sie unterstützen, aber Du kannst mir glauben, Hömöopathie ist kein Allheilmittel, ohne ihre Medikamente könnte meine Schwiegermutter keinen Tag einen Fuß vor die Tür setzen. Sie ist lang schon bei ihrem Neurologen in Behandlung, der sie bestens versorgt und eingestellt hat, wobei auch die MS ihre Tücken hat in Form von Unverträglichkeiten von Medikamenten. Mittlerweile ist sie mit Mophium-Tropfen in niedriger Dosierung dabei, da werden wohl auch keine Globuli mehr helfen.  
Leider geht aus dem von Dir zitierten Artikel nicht hervor, inwiefern die Patienten auch noch andere Medikamente bekommen. Eine MS nur mit Homöopathie zu behandeln habe ich in meinem Berufsleben noch nicht gehört und halte es auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, denn der Verlauf läßt sich heutzutage sehr wohl mit Medikamenten (aus der Schulmedizin) beeinflussen.  
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie liest sich die Sache mit dem Mann, der "nur" 20 km laufen (joggen?) kann, wieder wie so eine Wunderheilung aufgrund von homöopathischen Mitteln und damit kann ich einfach nichts anfangen. Und die Aussage:"Die Krankheitsdiagnose wird durchweg vergessen" will mir auch nicht so richtig in den Kopf, denn ich habe - außer meiner Schwiegermutter - schon mit vielen anderen MS'lern zu tun gehabt und von denen hat die Diagnose keiner vergessen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

oh mannomann.... 
wenn das so einfach wäre! 
ne, ne...sicher nicht....da kann man auch zum wunderheiler "jao de deuz" gehen....oder gleich nach lourdes fahren....das wirkt auch ganz toll...an meinem e-rolligab es NEUE REIFEN!!! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  
Günni

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo ihr zwei. 
Also ich denke auch, dass eine alleinige homöopathische Behandlung von Multiple Sklerose eher bedenklich, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich ist, vor allem dann, wenn einem der Neurologe zu Medikamenten rät. 
Als unterstützende Begleitbehandlung hingegen, denke ich, ist Homöopathie für manche Menschen eine gute Sache. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## günni

*grummel* etwas....warum? 
weil viele "alternativverfahren" ähnlich "wirken" wie "mamas kniepusten"
und ihr liebevolles an die brust drücken....wenn sie dann noch das berühmte liedchen: 
"heile heile gänsche....s wackelt mit dem schwänzche....heile, heile mausespeck. in hunnert jahrn iss ALLES weg" 
dann wirkt auch z.b. handauflegen, auspendeln, usw....wetten! 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Günni! 
Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag! Es freut mich, daß Du das als Betroffener ähnlich wie ich siehst!
Manche Themen sind immer so kleine bis große (jetzt grummel ich) Aufreger, weil ich es furchtbar finde, daß manche Menschen, die sich in verzweifelter Lage befinden, eventuell gerade nach Diagnosestellung, auf solche Texte stoßen und dann alles schulmedizinische ablehnen (wider besseren Wissens) und sich hinterher wundern, warum z. B. die MS so fortschreitet!  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Reifen!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

JA ANDREA! 
nicht "nur" bei der bisher noch nicht "heilbaren ms" sondern auch bei einer reihe anderer krankheiten, wird sehr gerne ein "vorführeffekt" ausgenutzt...z.b. mit zufälligen stillständen oder sogar rückbildungen. 
leider gibt es auch genügend schulmediziner, die dies SEHR geschäftstüchtig machen...bin schon einigen begegnet. 
leider gehts immer nur um eines...nämlich HOFFNUNG WECKEN und dann GELD aus der tasche ziehen. 
einen ganz konkreten "menschen", der zwar niemandem schadte aber nur sich selbst nutzt, kenne ich persönlich....den hier:  http://www.ms-autoimmun.com./ 
EHEMALIGER
hochschullehrer, anästhesist grosshadern....behandlungen bei ihm "sollen" viele 1000 € kosten.... 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Günni! 
Ich schrieb gestern in einem anderen Thema: Warum komme ich nie auf solche gewinnbringende Ideen? Wahscheinlich weil ich mich schämen würde, den Leuten (Patienten) das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für nichts und wieder nichts! 
So ähnlich habe ich das geschrieben, genauer nachzulesen in der Ernährungsecke unter TCM.  
Ich weiß, auch Schulmediziner können das, aber eigentlich fällt es mir eher noch bei diesen ganzen Alternativmedizinern/Heilpraktikern etc. auf.  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## günni

ja, ich bin ja auch eher "naturwissenschaftl. gepolt" 
und "glaube" ERSTMAL NIX....hab eben selbst schon genügend versuchsanlagen betrieben und erstaunliches gemessen...aber, es muss eben NACHPRÜFBAR sein....und klar ist, dass bei recht vielen unklaren medizinischen krankheitsbildern...die ms gehört, vermutl. als multifaktoriell bedingte autoimmunerkrankung, dazu...mit solchen eher einfachen hoffnungweckenden sachen, wie z.b. auch diäten oder sondernahrungsmitteln...ja, einige schwören auf bachblüten...sehr gut HOFFUNG UND GESCHÄFT gemacht werden können....auch, weil die "schulmedizin" ebenfalls noch im dunklen tappst.... 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Bachblüten ist auch gut bei MS... Auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen, ohne Worte! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke, wenn Menschen dies für sich probieren wollen, zusätzlich zur Schulmedizin, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
Schaden (ausser dem Geldbeutel vielleicht) tut es ja nicht, und vielleicht hilft es dem Einen oder Anderen ja auch ein wenig. 
Ich stehe der Homöopathie auch eher mit Skepsis gegenüber, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Homöopathie ist auch viel menschliche Zuwendung.
In der Schulmedizin wird man meistens wie ein Fall "bearbeitet", die menschliche Kommunikation bleibt dabei meist auf der Strecke. 
Man darf nicht vergessen das MS eine schlimme Diagnose ist, die einen Menschen erst einmal aus der Bahn wirft.  
Schlimm finde ich es nur, wenn falsche Versprechungen gemacht werden, um aus der Hoffnung von schwer erkrankten Menschen Geld zu machen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Elfe

> *
> Hi Elfe! 
> Schön wäre es, könnte man die Diagnose MS einfach vergessen nach Einnahme von ein paar Globuli!*

 * 
Hallo Andrea,
so einfach ist das nicht, geht auch nicht von heute auf morgen! 
Die RICHTIGEN Globuli zu finden erfordert sehr viel Erfahrung und Einfühlungsvermögen des Therapeuten. Das gelingt sicherlich nicht in ALLEN Fällen.    
			
				Ich werde bzw. will Dich hier nicht angreifen,
			
		  Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen.     
			
				manchen MS'lern mögen die Globulis helfen bzw. sie unterstützen, aber Du kannst mir glauben, Hömöopathie ist kein Allheilmittel,
			
		  Habe ich auch nicht gesagt, aber meine Erfahrungen bei mir, in der Familie und im Freundeskreis sprechen eine deutliche Sprache!      
			
				 ohne ihre Medikamente könnte meine Schwiegermutter keinen Tag einen Fuß vor die Tür setzen. Sie ist lang schon bei ihrem Neurologen in Behandlung, der sie bestens versorgt und eingestellt hat, wobei auch die MS ihre Tücken hat in Form von Unverträglichkeiten von Medikamenten. Mittlerweile ist sie mit Mophium-Tropfen in niedriger Dosierung dabei, da werden wohl auch keine Globuli mehr helfen.
			
		  Das könnte schon sein, kann ich als Laie nicht beurteilen, käme auf einen Versuch an. Das Problem ist eher, einen richtig guten Therapeuten zu finden.      
			
				 Leider geht aus dem von Dir zitierten Artikel nicht hervor, inwiefern die Patienten auch noch andere Medikamente bekommen. Eine MS nur mit Homöopathie zu behandeln habe ich in meinem Berufsleben noch nicht gehört und halte es auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich,
			
		  Das glaube ich Dir gern, darum berichte ich ja darüber, um diese Möglichkeit bekannt zu machen.
Andere Medikamente, die vorher verabreicht wurden, sind bei Fall 1 genannt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie nach und nach abgesetzt wurden. Die Ärztin hätte nämlich kein Problem damit, Medikamente aus der SM beizubehalten. Sie ist ja nicht gegen die SM! Fall 2 kam sofort nach Diagnosestellung ohne Vorbehandlung in die hom. Praxis.       
			
				  Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie liest sich die Sache mit dem Mann, der "nur" 20 km laufen (joggen?) kann, wieder wie so eine Wunderheilung aufgrund von homöopathischen Mitteln und damit kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.
			
		  Das geht jedem so, wenn er von etwas nicht genug weiß. 
Es liest sich nicht nur so, solche erstaunlichen Erfolge sind für mich immer wieder wahre Wunder! Dabei rede ich nicht von Schnupfen oder ähnlichen Zipperlein, sondern von Osteoporose, Neurodermitis, Asthma...... 
Im übrigen wird in Richtung Spontanheilung (ist unbestritten, dass es sie gibt) meines Wissens nicht geforscht. Mit Spontanheilung ist schließlich kein Geld zu verdienen. Keine Unterstellung, nur meine pers. Meinung. 
Was ich noch sagen wollte, ich will hier niemandem auf die Füße treten. Ich las in einem anderen Forum von Michael, der Leute suchte, die etwas zur Homöopathie sagen können, was ich hiermit tue. Und wenn auch nur einem einzigen Menschen dadurch geholfen wird, hat sich mein Beitrag schon gelohnt! 
In diesem Sinne einen lieben Gruß, 
Elfe       * [/QUOTE]

----------


## Brainbow

Genau *deswegen* komme ich wohl hierher ... 
es wird hin- und herdiskutiert über MS und Therapiemöglichkeiten. 
Was soll das eigentlich alles? 
Wenn ein Mensch (und wir alle sind frei, über uns selbst zu entscheiden) für *sich* bestimmt, andere Wege als die üblichen zu gehen, so ist das keiner Kritik würdig, denn es ist *seine Erfahrung*, die er dann macht.
Möglicherweise hilft es nicht.
Aber wer will ihm versichern, dass die Schulmedizin hilft?
Niemand!!!
Schließlich sind fast alle allopathischen Behandlungsmethoden mit z.T. schweren Nebenwirkungen verbunden.
Und sie fordern vom Patienten keine Mitarbeit *an sich selbst*. 
Ich möchte all denen, die sich gegen die Homöopathie oder andere energetische Heilverfahren wenden, einfach mal die Frage stellen: 
Selbst erprobt?
Dran geglaubt?
Innenschau betrieben?
Verdrängungen beleuchtet? 
Genau das kann nämlich durch Homöopathie in Gang kommen. Kein Homöopath kann Garantien geben. Tut er/sie auch nicht ... gerade die zitierte Ärztin nicht ... doch warum soll sie nicht von den Fällen berichten, die diesen Weg erfolgreich gehen?
Es GIBT sie!!! 
Zu den Verdrängungen - wir haben sie ja alle ...
Innenschau kann sehr unbequem werden, denn da kommen die Schatten hoch, die es nach dem Aufräumen einfach nicht mehr gibt.
Sie werden weniger - die Heilung kommt in Gang - der Durchblick wird klarer. ALL***ES ist Schwingung in unterschiedlicher Dichte. Nichts ist von irgend etwas getrennt. ALL***ES hängt zusammen. Dies an sich selbst mehr und mehr zu erfahren, macht das Leben "l-e-icht" (darum geht es) und interessant. Es gibt Sinn und erzeugt Lebenskraft.
Der Wille wird stark, die Existenz bekommt klare Strukturen, die man selbst erschafft. 
Es liegt mir fern, hier irgend eine Therapie zu kritisieren - doch die Kritik an jeglicher Therapie erübrigt sich, wenn sie nur einem einzigen Menschen helfen könnte. Und das kann nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und erproben.
Wir sind Individuen. Jeder geht seinen ganz persönlichen Weg. Und was für einen Menschen gut ist, ist für den anderen absolut nutzlos. 
In diesem Sinne - HERZ-LICHT-e Grüße (nix für ungut!) an alle Threadgestalter! 
Es lebe der Eigensinn! 
"Eigensinn macht Spaß!"
(Hermann Hesse)  
An alle, die Homöopathie als Weg zum Heilsein nicht erproben möchten:
Ich mache mich darüber nicht lustig. Ich weiß, was ich selbst erLEBt habe ... ich kenne die Seelenzustände des Zweifelns ... und doch hat sich für mich der harte Weg gelohnt ...  
Jesus, der Christus: *Der Glaube hat dich geheilt* 
Na und? Wer lacht da jetzt :Huh?:  *DARUM* geht es ... genau *darum!!!* *Erlebe, was du glaubst!* 
B-Rainbow wie B-Engel
(derdiedas jetzt neue Strukturen im Irdischen erschafft)

----------


## Teetante

*Ich antworte später detailierter auf die Beiträge bzw. Antworten, habe gerade nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Nerven dazu!  
Brainbow, ich greife hier niemanden an, habe das auch extra vorher geschrieben und was tust Du? Uns, die wir hier diskutieren bzgl. unserer Diskussion angreifen! 
Dies ist ein Forum, hier kann jeder schreiben, lesen, Fragen stellen und auch diskutieren. Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht immer nur spaßig ist! 
Bis später, Andrea*

----------


## günni

werde später 
auch nochmals ausführlicher antworten, zumal ich seit etwa 21 jahren selbst ms betroffen bin und viele andere ms kranke, auch im ausland kennengelernt habe. auch deren behandlungsmethoden und die erfolge oder eben misserfolge....sage es nochmals, bei komplizierteren, teilweise oder ganz unklaren krankheitbildern erscheinen immer wieder mal "alternative verfahren" die eben, solange auch die schulmedizin keine bessere lösung anbietet, auch angewandt werden....hoffnung und glaube scheint eben ein menschl. bedürfniss zu sein, bei vielen.... 
bei mir NICHT! 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Ich nochmal! Ich werde wohl erst am Donnerstag dazukommen, eine ausführliche Antwort zu schreiben, da wir nun erstmal den freien Tag morgen genießen! Und uns jetzt ins Halloween-Getümmel in Köln werfen ganz spontan! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  
und Lars (der mich gerade vom Rechner wegzerrt!)*

----------


## Elfe

> *Ich antworte später detailierter auf die Beiträge bzw. Antworten, habe gerade nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Nerven dazu! *

 Ein Tipp für Deine Nerven, Andrea, 
Bach-Blüten "Resque" Ich kann mir schon denken, daß Du das ablehnst  :b_wink:  
Dann laß es einfach, jeder so, wie er mag  :a_plain111:   
Elfe

----------


## Elfe

> und "glaube" ERSTMAL NIX....
> günni

 Zustimmung, ich auch nicht  :Grin:   
Zu Deinen Gunsten gehe ich zunächst mal davon aus, daß Du mich NICHT der Lüge bezichtigst, weil ich lediglich TATSACHEN schilderte  :full_of_it_cut:  
Elfe

----------


## günni

ne, elfe....nich doch.... 
kenne doch selbst persönlich und schon länger ms-kranke, die "stein und bein" auf IHRE GEWÄHLTE alternativmethode schwören....nicht nur auf homöopathische mittel, aber auch.... 
aber diese behandlungsvielfalt drückt doch die hohe unsicherheit auch der etablierten therapien nur aus und zeigt eben recht deutlich, die GRUNDSÄTZLICHE unsicherheit von "uns menschlein" bei gesundheits-krankheitsfragen....wird wohl auch so bleiben, solange wir eben vieles nicht wissen, sondern halt nur glauben....und dies ist unser aller schicksal....(FAST philosophisch) 
Günni

----------


## Elfe

> doch die Kritik an jeglicher Therapie erübrigt sich, wenn sie nur einem einzigen Menschen helfen könnte.

 Hallo B-Engelchen  :Zwinker:   
um bei der Glaubensfrage zu bleiben, das "glaubt" uns keiner, daß wir fast zeitgleich, ohne davon zu wissen, das Gleiche geschrieben haben  :jumps_rope:  
Liebe Grüße 
Elfte Elfe  :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## Brainbow

Ja, liebe ELFe, doch wissen wir auch ... ALL***ES läuft ab in Ent-Sprechungen ... wir (ent-)sprechen uns halt oft ...   @günni Wundere mich nur, wie man SEIN kann, wenn man NICHTS glaubt ... ... wie soll das denn gehen? Wir ALLE erleben genau das, was wir GLAUBEN. Kennst du den Film "What the Bleep do we know"? Der stellt diese Zusammenhänge umfassend und auf spaßige Weise dar. Ich kam mit einem breiten Lächeln aus dem Kinositz ... andere dagegen mit einem Kopfschütteln. So sind die Unterschiede ...  In unserem individuellen Glauben hat uns das EIN-e halt die unendliche Freiheit geschenkt, unsere individuellen Erfahrungen zu machen und zu glauben, was in uns lebt. Aber erzähle mir niemand, er glaube NICHTS!!!   WISSEN kann man nicht in Bücher fassen, denn es ändert sich ständig - je nach Ort und Zeitpunkt, nach Betrachter, nach Lebensumständen und Begegnungen. Es gibt KEIN objektives Wissen in Zeit und Raum ... es wird sogar behauptet, dass WISSENschaftliche Untersuchungen vom Untersuchenden beeinflusst werden. Aber das ist ja nicht neu ... Ich bevorzuge daher den Begriff WITZENSCHAFTLICH ... ist doch WITZig, wenn wir immer genau das herausfinden, was wir sehen oder glauben WOLLEN! Dadurch werden wir ge-WISS-ermaßen Schöpfer unseres eigenen Lebens. Spannend!  Genau DESWEGEN meinte ich ja auch, dass wir ALLE Wege doch einfach nur zu akzeptieren brauchen. Ist denn irgend ein Pfad im großen Gedankennetz der Menschheit falsch, nur weil er sich an einer anderen Stelle des Netzes befindet? Oder weil er an eine Sache anders herangeht? Müsste dann nicht auch ein Teil meiner Gehirnzellen auf Abwehrstellung gehen, wenn Gehirnzellen an anderer Stelle ein Problem anders angehen? Wie viel sinnvoller ist es doch, wenn sie zusammen arbeiten, was auch bedeuten kann, dass die einen die anderen auch lassen. MIT-EIN-ander ist gefragt!  Und wenn jemand mit etwas nicht im Reinen ist (z.B. unter MS LEIDET und nach Auswegen sucht), dann lassen wir ihn/sie/es doch andere Schritte gehen - SEINE SCHRITTE!  Dazu KANN auch der homöopathische Weg zählen ... oder eine Mischung ... oder auch gar nichts ... wer will dazu ein Urteil sprechen? Das schreibe ich nur, weil hier Bachblüten belächelt werden oder die Wahl der Homöopathie als möglicherweise gefährlich beurteilt wird, weil ja doch die Schulmedizin die besseren Methoden hätte, die dann versäumt würden.  Ich möchte nur starre Denkweisen aufweichen ... nicht angreifen ... jeder kann denken, was er will. Ich tus auch ... und ich fahre gut damit.  Alle Wege stehen GLEICH-be-RECHT-igt nebeneinander.  Und ich freue mich für JEDEN Menschen, der seinen Weg bewusst geht und damit glücklich ist. Jeder dieser Menschen hat einen ganz entscheidenden Schritt getan: Den Schritt zu sich selbst!  Wünsche euch einen im HERZEN fröhlichen Feiertag - auch wenn es draußen stürmt und prasselt. Die SONNE scheint INNEN!  B-Rainbow wie B-Engel  Das Leben ruft - ich folge ...

----------


## Brainbow

Übrigens bekomme ich gerade eine Mail von einer Silvia, die möchte auf meiner Homepage den "Schlüssel" zu den Seiten haben, auf denen ich meinen Sonnenkalender in unserem Hause dokumentiere.
Hm ... hihi ... DAS glaubt mir auch keiner ... 
es geschah im selben Augenblick, als ich hier schrieb: 
Die SONNE scheint INNEN! 
B-Rainbow

----------


## günni

tja...auch die  
meist jungen, sog. "islamistischen terroristen" g l a u b e n, wie man so hört, an "ALLAHS TAFEL" und zu den vielen...die zahl hab ich vergessen...jungfrauen zu kommen! 
günni

----------


## Elfe

> Die SONNE scheint INNEN!
>  B-Rainbow

 Liebe B-Rainbow, 
damit, aber besonders mit Deinem vorigen Beitrag, sprichst Du mir (mal wieder) AUS DER SEELE  :bravo_2_cut:  
Elfe 
PS.: Mail folgt nach dem Kaffee  :v_smilie_rainbow:  15.11 :-)))

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Daß ich der Homöopathie mit großen Zweifeln gegenüberstehe, hat hier wohl jeder der Mitdiskutierenden begriffen, aber das in einem Thema "MS und Homöopathie" nun auch noch Glaubensfragen diskutiert werden sollen bzw. man angegriffen wird, weil man eben nicht an solchen Kram glaubt oder an den Mann mit dem weißen Bart, der im Himmel wohnt, ist ja wohl kaum zu GLAUBEN!!! 
Wenn Ihr beide meint, Elfe und Brainbow, ihr habt irgendwelche zufälligen Zufälle oder irgendwelche Gemeinsamkeiten in Form von Übersinnlichem in welcher Art auch immer, dann tauscht Euch doch bitte woanders aus, aber nicht in einem Thema, in dem es um eine sehr ernste Erkrankung namens Multiple Sklerose = Autoimmunerkrankung = nicht heilbar (!) geht. So wenig wie ich an Globuli glaube, so wenig glaube ich auch an irgendwelchen übersinnlichen Kram!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Elfe

Auszug von Andreas Beitrag: 
.......Wenn Ihr beide meint, Elfe und Brainbow, ihr habt irgendwelche zufälligen Zufälle oder irgendwelche Gemeinsamkeiten in Form von Übersinnlichem in welcher Art auch immer, dann tauscht Euch doch bitte woanders aus, aber nicht in einem Thema, in dem es um eine sehr ernste Erkrankung namens Multiple Sklerose = Autoimmunkrankheit = nicht heilbar (!) geht. So wenig wie ich an Globuli glaube, so wenig glaube ich auch an irgendwelchen übersinnlichen Kram! 
Gruß, Andrea
---------------------------------------------- 
Ich wiederhole mich, Andrea, jeder so wie er mag!
Wo wir uns austauschen und worüber, das lass mal unsere Sorge sein Frau Oberlehrerin ;-)
Du musst Dich auch nicht länger mit mir herumärgern. Ich habe hier nichts mehr verloren, bringt mir nichts, weil ich einen anderen Weg gehe!!! Ich fühle mich auch nicht als Patient, von daher ohnehin fehl am Platze! Eben jeder so wie er mag! 
In EIGENVERANTWORTUNG!!!
Erspare Dir und mir eine weitere Antwort, freu Dich lieber, dass Du mich los bist, ist besser für Deine Nerven!!! 
Alles Gute sei Dir trotzdem gegönnt!!! 
Elfe, die um einiges schlauer geworden ist, man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus!

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Elfe! 
Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten! 
Ich wünsche Dir nur, daß Du Dich NIE als Patientin fühlen mußt, deshalb auch Dir alles Gute! 
Schade, wenn die Diskussion nicht in Deine Richtung läuft, läufst Du weg. Das läßt tief blicken! 
Im übrigen lasse ich mir von Dir nicht vorschreiben, wann bzw. ob ich antworte oder nicht! 
Andrea*

----------


## Athelas

Hallo zusammen,
Dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier. 
Offen gesagt verstehe ich nicht warum sich der eine Teil hier vehement gegen jede Art alternativer Therapie bei MS wehrt während der andere ( befürwortende ) Teil sich mittlerweile nur noch rechtfertigen muss das er daran durchaus glaubt, was dann soweit geht das @Günni es sich nicht nehmen lässt die Befürworter an den Glauben der Selbstmordterroristen zu Erinnern. 
Also ich halte das weder für witzig noch für besonders produktiv. 
Nachdem ich nun seit fast 20 Jahren alternativmedizinisch arbeite, hängen mir solche Diskussionen auch meterlang zum Halse raus.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Athelas  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Ich wollte sowieso demnächst mal hier einen Beitrag starten, in dem ich die Situation über Diskussionen im Bereich Alternativmedizin mit euch besprechen wollte. 
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen und ich denke doch, das wir alle alt genug sind, um hier einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden, auf dem wir uns alle ohne persönliche Angriffe unterhalten können. 
Ich selber bin aufgrund meines Studiums sehr wissenschaftlich geprägt in meinem Denken, aber ich versuche auch für Alternativen offen zu bleiben.
In manchen Diskussionen fällt mir das allerdings auch manchmal schwer (siehe Thema Übersäuerung). 
Homöopathie ist halt auch zum großen Teil eine Glaubensfrage, und immer wenn es um Glauben geht, spalten sich die Massen. 
Ich werde versuchen, Morgen diesen Beitrag mal zu starten, in dem ich mit euch erarbeiten möchte, wie wir es in Zukunft schaffen, beide Richtungen hier parallel zu diskutieren, ohne das wir uns gegenseitig ins Gesicht springen. 
Ich würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme an dieser Diskussion von euch freuen. 
Liebe Grüße und dir noch viel Spass bei uns 
Michael

----------


## Athelas

> (siehe Thema Übersäuerung). 
> Homöopathie ist halt auch zum großen Teil eine Glaubensfrage, und immer wenn es um Glauben geht, spalten sich die Massen........... 
> ........mit euch erarbeiten möchte, wie wir es in Zukunft schaffen, beide Richtungen hier parallel zu diskutieren, ohne das wir uns gegenseitig ins Gesicht springen. 
> Michael

 Das Problem liegt m.e. häufig in der Ungeduld und dem fehlenden Verständnis auf beiden Seiten.
Oft höre ich bei alternativen Therapien..." Ja das hab ich auch schon probiert, hat aber nix geholfen ". 
Dabei übersehen die lieben Klienten aber völlig, das hier versucht wird die Wurzel des Übels zu finden, also keine reine Symptomorientierte Behandlung erfolgt.
Ich möchte keinen verhöhnen, aber ich habe häufig festgestellt das der Krankheitsgewinn oft so hoch ist das gar kein echtes Interesse an einer Heilung besteht.
Daran beissen sich Doktor und Heiler die Zähne aus !!! . 
Im Verlauf vieler Jahre konnte ich Heilungen beobachten, die nach Meinung der etablierten Wissenschaft unmöglich sind.
und liebe @Teetante : das hat nichts mit " Obskuren Wundern " zu tun .
Solche " Wunder " entstehen nicht im Gegensatz zu den Naturgesetzen sondern unter Ausnutzung derselben !! .Mich wundert ohnehin das jemand der "nix von Globuli und übersinnlichem Kram hält", eine solche Rubrik Moderiert. 
Ein weiteres Problem ist auch die profanisierung von sovielen alternativen Methoden. Ich habe selbst fast vier Jahre Akkupunktur gelernt, während sich der Hausartzt um die Ecke nach 25 Stunden Wochenendkurs schon "Akkupunkturtherapie" aufs Praxisschild schreiben darf. 
Ähnlich sieht es in der Homöopathie aus, wobei hier auch noch die Pharmaindustrie einen lukrativen Erwerbszweig gefunden hat und dem interessierten Artzt eine Fülle von sogen. Komplexmitteln an die Hand gibt bei denen sich Samuel Hahnemann in Grab umdrehen würde !! . 
Diese Mittel sind dann so gemixt wie das Weltbild dieser Menschen aussieht : ich Mische was gegen Hypertonie, Hypotonie, Tachycardie, Bradycardie, Migräne, Thrombophlebitis, Menstruationsstörungen mit den Richtungen zu spät, zu früh, zu wenig, zu viel, spärlich , wässrig , usw. 
zusammen und dann wird schon irgendwas davon helfen. 
Die Zahl der "Fachliteratur" für den interessierten Laien ist mittlerweile unüberschaubar geworden. In einem Buch das sich " Homöopathie für Kinder " nannte , wurden für nahezu alle Kleinkinderkrankheiten 
Chamomilla D 6 empfohlen. Da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare !!! . 
Mich erinnert der unkritische und oberflächliche Umgang mit der Materie jedenfalls immer an die Geschichte des Bauern der einen Brunnen graben
wollte :
Ein ganzes Feld hatte er mit Löchern gegraben, aber keines tiefer als zwei Meter, und schimpfte wie ein Rohrspatz das er noch immer kein Wasser gefunden hatte. Er kam gar nicht auf die Idee das er vielleicht mal bei einem Loch bleiben, und tiefer Graben sollte .

----------


## Teetante

> Im Verlauf vieler Jahre konnte ich Heilungen beobachten, die nach Meinung der etablierten Wissenschaft unmöglich sind.
> und liebe @Teetante : das hat nichts mit " Obskuren Wundern " zu tun .
> Solche " Wunder " entstehen nicht im Gegensatz zu den Naturgesetzen sondern unter Ausnutzung derselben !! .Mich wundert ohnehin das jemand der "nix von Globuli und übersinnlichem Kram hält", eine solche Rubrik Moderiert.

 * Guten Morgen zusammen! 
@Athelas: Ich moderiere die Rubrik nicht, ich habe nur etwas dazu geschrieben als Mitglied dieses Forums und das war, als ich noch nicht Moderator war.  
@ StarBug: Ich würde es mir wünschen, daß wir hier eine normale Diskussion haben ohne uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. Aber aus bekannten Gründen werde ich mich in diese nicht zu arg "reinsetzen" wie vielleicht bei anderen Themen. Ich habe da nunmal Zweifel, vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu schulmedizinisch geprägt und Glauben ist sowieso nicht meine Sache, Du sprachst das Thema "Übersäuerung" schon an, solch zum Teil sehr unproduktive Diskussion führt zu wenig, außer daß man mit Groll immer mehr seine Einstellung verteidigen muß. 
@ all: ich zwinge niemanden, meine Einstellung zu teilen. Aber ich darf doch sicher schreiben, daß ich - um beim Thema zu bleiben - überhaupt nichts davon halte, MS nur mit Homöopathie zu behandeln.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Joggerin2001

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern erfahren, dass die Tochter von Freunden mit 24 Jahren MS hat. Das hat mich mal wieder total geschockt, zumal ich selber eine Tochter mit 20 habe und schon ein junger Mann aus ihrem Freundeskreis MS hat. 
Für mich wäre nach dieser Diagnose auch der erste Weg zu einem erfahrenen klassischen Homöopathen. 
Unsere Tochter hatte schon als Baby viele Krankheiten. Angefangen von Neurodermitis bis Asthma, Allergien aller Art und jetzt noch Osteochondrossis. Zum Glück bin ich schon vor 18 Jahren zu einem homöopathischen Kinderarzt und später zu einem Allgemeinmediziner gegangen. Heute hat sie von all dem nichts mehr und hat sich sehr gut entwickelt. 
Wenn ich sehe, was heute in der Schulmedizin läuft, da bin ich richtig froh, dass ich mich zeitig auf die andere Seite geschlagen habe und wir hatten bisher keine Krankheit, die nicht gut auf Homöopahtie angesprochen hätte. Selbst meine intensiven Wechseljahrbeschwerden hatte ich innerhalb kürzerster Zeit bestens im Griff. 
Meine Freundinnen greifen voller Vertrauen auf Hormonpräparate zurück, damit sie ihre Hitzewallungen und Schlafstörungen in Griff bekommen. Ich frage mich allerdings, würde der Frauenarzt, diese Präparate auch seiner Frau verschreiben, weiß doch heute jeder, dass sie das Krebsrisko fördern.
Es ist sehr schade, dass die Schulmedizin und die Homöopathie nicht besser zusammen arbeiten. 
Es gibt übrigends eine Hahnemann Klinik, dort werden auch Krankheiten wie MS klassisch homöopathisch behandelt. 
Der Homoöpathe sieht bei seiner Behandlung immer den ganzen Menschen und das hat Hahnemann ja schon vor 200 Jahren erfolgreich praktiziert. 
Er ärgert mich halt, wenn Leute, die es einfach nicht probiert haben oder sich nicht wirklich auskennen, die Homöopahtie nur belächeln und als unwirksam hinstellen. 
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall allen Erkrankten gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei ihren Behandlungen.   :Smiley:  die Joggerin

----------


## günni

es gibt offenbar 
ja auch vernünftige homöopathen, die eben wissen, was sie leisten und behandeln können! genauso gibt es ja auch homöopathisch ausgebildete schulmediziner, die dann hoffentlich die grenzen ihres tuns kennen! 
Günni

----------

